# River poems



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Grand Canyon Rafting - 13 Three Cheers for the Bureau Boys

Here is part of it.


----------



## Emmielou (May 1, 2007)

Saw that much, but it's the only excerpt I could find online. Didn't know if anyone had an old copy of the book "Raging River, Lonely Trails" and access to a copy machine...or a fast typer.


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

Floyd's Void

There's a breed of men who sit at their desks
And they like their water tame,
They like to damn the rivers up,
Then give the lakes a name
They do
Then give the lakes a name.
So give three cheers for the Bureau boys
And a special rah for Floyd.
He built his dam and he built it well
And then he said, "In spite of hell,
I'm going to fill that void
I am
I'm going to fill that void"
Now within this void, created by Floyd,
Was a special thing or two,
Reserved for the sight of the filthy rich
And a very greedy few
They were
A very greedy few.

So give three cheers for the Bureau boys
And a special rah for Floyd.
For Floyd did say, "I'll change this plan,
I'll open it up for the common man
I will
I'll open it up for the common man."
"What value the trees? What value the grasses,
Compared to the rights of the down-trodden masses?"
Floyd said, "I'll make it so easy,
I'll make it so simple,
They can all speed their boats over Music Temple
How about that?
Speed right over the top of Music Temple!"

So give three cheers for the Bureau boys
And a special rah for Floyd.
For now we know beneath the blue
Is a revered spot once seen by few.
To see the Rainbow--aloof--remote--
You had to hike or you had to float.
Denied it was to that jolly old chap
By his houesboat rail in his yachting cap
Oh my!
Poor old chap in his yachting cap.

So give three cheers for the Bureau boys
And a special rah for Floyd.
Floyd said, "We'll put the water there
For this deserving old man in his easy chair,
For he's entitled to his just share
He is
He's entitled to his just Share."
If one should insist on making a list
Of the many grandeurs there --
There were Gregory, Dungeon, Hidden Passage
And many more I swear
Oh Yes! 
There were many more I swear.

So give three cheers for the Bureau boys
And a special rah for Floyd.
He buried them all deep under his lake
But he did it for the people's sake
He did
He did it for the people's sake.
For the power hungry man with the dollar sign eyes,
Who lights up the neon in the evening skies,
For the poor down-trodden in his speeding boat,
For the jolly old chap in his yachting cap
Who had no water to float
Poor guy
He had no water to float.

So give three cheers for the Bureau boys
And a special rah for Floyd.
Though he buried the Moqui and he shortened the wall,
He did it for the good of all
He did
He did it for the good of all!
But there's a breed of men both hardy and free
Who lie at night on the lonely bars
And there beneath th glittering stars
They dream of TNT
They do
They dream of TNT.

So give three cheers for the Bureau boys
And a special rah for Floyd.
He built his dam and though he built it well,
These dreamers swear in spit of hell
They're going to void Floyd's void
They are
THey're going to void Floyd's void.
THey dream of a mighty boom and a quake.
They dream of a swirl in a vanishing lake.
They dream of a river wild and free,
Freed from its shackles by TNT
Sweet bliss
Freed from its shackles by TNT.
Now! Let's have three cheers for the boys on the bars
Who dream their dream 'neath the glittering stars,
Who dream of a wild and wonderful treat---
A house boat running Dominy Falls at a million second feet
Ah yes
A house boat running Dominy Falls at a million second feet!

--Vaughn Short

from Raging River Lonely Trail
Two Horses Press
Tucson, AZ


----------



## Emmielou (May 1, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## Emmielou (May 1, 2007)

Now! Let's have three cheers for the boys on the bars
Who dream their dream 'neath the glittering stars,
Who dream of a wild and wonderful treat---
A house boat running Dominy Falls at a million second feet
Ah yes
A house boat running Dominy Falls at a million second feet!

💥🌊🚣

11 years later and this is still the highlight for guests and friends alike on night 5


----------

